# IASCA Saturday March 7th 2009



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

March 7th 2009 - Audio Shoppe Last Chance Show (Last chance for west coast to qualify for finals)
Audio Shoppe
6760 Central Ave, Ste A
Riverside, CA 92504
(951) 787-0550
Formats: SQi, SQc, and IDbL
Entry Fee: $30, $50 for 2 formats, and $65 for 3 formats


I guess I've got the bug. :blush:


I just want to see if I was able to bring my score up since our last Competition.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yay for a saturday event


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

circa40 said:


> Yay for a saturday event


Vin,

Are you going to compete?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^ Im a little iffy right now. I dont think my car is ready to compete yet.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sure I'll be there again.. I heard there will be a cash prize this time for the person in each class with the most points for the year. Highly unlikely I'll be winning it though


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Does it come with free DRAMA? :dead_horse:

Hmmm, bring the van or maxima?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

dual700 said:


> Does it come with free DRAMA? :dead_horse:
> 
> Hmmm, bring the van or maxima?


compete with both ha


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Does it come with free DRAMA? :dead_horse:
> 
> Hmmm, bring the van or maxima?


:surprised:

I have no idea what you are talking about Senor Eng. 

I should be there. I hope I learn the rules by then 

Vin: I forgot to tell you. I LOVE YOUR TWEETS. they sounded amazing, almost like little midranges that extend up to 20khz


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Does it come with free DRAMA? :dead_horse:


Drama:
Any situation or series of events having vivid, emotional, conflicting, or striking interest or results.


I would say since we're paying its not free, but it is entertaining.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Winning a cash prize??????????????


Hell yeah, count me in on this one. Im going to be coming in FULL force to this one, .....................nevermind. :blush:




Seriously, i will make this one and HOPE for a win, worked too dang hard not to. Now, what does this T/A do again?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Seriously, i will make this one and HOPE for a win, worked too dang hard not to. Now, what does this T/A do again?


T&A is purely made for pleasure.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

eugene said:


> I'm sure I'll be there again.. I heard there will be a cash prize this time for the person in each class with the most points for the year. Highly unlikely I'll be winning it though


Horns by then?


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

James Bang said:


> T&A is purely made for pleasure.


Any changes for next show?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

atsaubrey said:


> Winning a cash prize??????????????
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, count me in on this one. Im going to be coming in FULL force to this one, .....................nevermind. :blush:
> ...


Oh no, the man needs $$$ after the wedding party!!   

Man, I better get my log book, rip the car apart and tuning now, muahahahaha 

I'd love to hear your car, Aubrey!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

PureDynamics said:


> Horns by then?


Car done by then??  
Please stop by boss!!!
I was dissapointed you left so soon.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> Any changes for next show?


just tuning.


dual700 said:


> Car done by then??
> Please stop by boss!!!
> I was dissapointed you left so soon.


He disappeared. Maybe he went to EAT


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

James Bang said:


> just tuning.
> 
> 
> He disappeared. Maybe he went to EAT


Just tuning?
I thought you gonna train with BJ to prep you for your fight? 

From the red corner: Jameeeees "sore loooooseeeer" BAAAAANNNNGGG!!! j/k!!!


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Just tuning?
> I thought you gonna train with BJ to prep you for your fight?
> 
> From the red corner: Jameeeees "sore loooooseeeer" BAAAAANNNNGGG!!! j/k!!!


JERRRRRRK!!!!.. LOL.. Car done by then. Not sure.. I got help coming next week to pull my motor out.. Its hard to spend the $ when you don't have it coming in like you use too. Damm job market, figure I found me a nice home too.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

PureDynamics said:


> Horns by then?


I can only hope..


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Just tuning?
> I thought you gonna train with BJ to prep you for your fight?
> 
> From the red corner: Jameeeees "sore loooooseeeer" BAAAAANNNNGGG!!! j/k!!!


Heeey! :mean:

You better watch out, though. I might fight dirty... since I don't know the rules and all. 

Nice Bruce Buffer post, btw. An announcer like him would be a nice twist to IASCA events. Wanna volunteer Eng?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Heeey! :mean:
> 
> You better watch out, though. I might fight dirty... since I don't know the rules and all.
> 
> Nice Bruce Buffer post, btw. An announcer like him would be a nice twist to IASCA events. Wanna volunteer Eng?


Hey James, it's *Michael *Buffer, and I am down for doing the intro. Think about it, when I say, "Let's get ready to rumble," everyone turns on their engines!! :kaboom: Shoots, I might even rent a white tuxedo just like his for the occasion.  Remember, though, no eye gouging and biting allowed. But, you can disable your opponent's processor.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Buzz, it's actually Michael's brother: Bruce in UFC 
You can volunteer, of course!!

James, me and Kevin K will be your corner man 
We'll grease you up, buddy, we'll hide some mids in your gloves


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Remember, though, no eye gouging and biting allowed. But, you can disable your opponent's processor.


Is blasting your system next to the one being judged also allowed? :bash:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you socal guys are too much, maybe the rest of us should start a betting pool on the event and make ourselves some cash lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> you socal guys are too much, maybe the rest of us should start a betting pool on the event and make ourselves some cash lol


What are we betting on the first one to kick the judges A$$ for picking another one of your creations as best in SQ.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Buzz, it's actually Michael's brother: Bruce in UFC
> You can volunteer, of course!!


Eng, thanks for the education man, I didn't know Michael had a brother who was an imitator.  Shows you I don't follow UFC. Anyway, having a fight announcer start the event would bring some levity to it, which might be a good thing. 



dual700 said:


> James, me and Kevin K will be your corner man
> We'll grease you up, buddy, we'll hide some mids in your gloves


Mids?! Come on, you gotta do it the right way and pack a pair of these silver suckers in there. (See photo)


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Buzzman said:


> Mids?! Come on, you gotta do it the right way and pack a pair of these silver suckers in there. (See photo)


Ok, now we need 4 corner men to lift your hands, James 
Hope to see you over there and listen to your mbz, sire!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> What are we betting on the first one to kick the judges A$$ for picking another one of your creations as best in SQ.



Holy crap! Diet Rockstar shooting out your nose hurts. :cwm27:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

another one? or the same ole one?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Holy crap! Diet Rockstar shooting out your nose hurts. :cwm27:


Gotta have my Blue Rockstar's


simplicityinsound said:


> another one? or the same ole one?


Hopefully not another one; that one is Bad Ass Enough. :cwm23:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Ok, now we need 4 corner men to lift your hands, James
> Hope to see you over there and listen to your mbz, sire!


:lol: Now, this is what it's all about. Glad we can have some real laughs here. 

Sr. Eng, I plan to be there. It's always good to get together with the So Cal. gang. It might be with my temporary set-up though as my tweets and mids are on their way back to Japan for repair (blew them a few months ago and didn't realize it), and I am not sure if they and my new Phass 8"ers  will be back in time. Got the Bit One installed and am just LOVING it. Now I have to finalize my sub choice. In any case, I will be there with my usual smile and great music.:rimshot:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> :lol: Now, this is what it's all about. Glad we can have some real laughs here.
> 
> Sr. Eng, I plan to be there. It's always good to get together with the So Cal. gang. It might be with my temporary set-up though as my tweets and mids are on their way back to Japan for repair (blew them a few months ago and didn't realize it), and I am not sure if they and my new Phass 8"ers  will be back in time. Got the Bit One installed and am just LOVING it. Now I have to finalize my sub choice. In any case, I will be there with my usual smile and great music.:rimshot:


Don,

I thought you were loving the GTI? 

I'm looking forward to hearing your latest creation. 

I agree with having some fun with all of this; some people are just too Damn Serious. :surprised:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Tell me about it Michael. Serious people suck 

It seems like the IASCA event are setting the dates and places for our meets


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Don,
> 
> I thought you were loving the GTI?
> 
> ...


Michael, I AM loving the WGti. I put the Pioneer sub back in to make an apples to apples comparison since I have changed some components. When I come on March 7, I will be coming with the winner.  I have formed some conclusions already.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

looking forward to seeing everyone again  especially you buzzman with your winning combo


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I vote some of us get together and grab drinks after the show. :beerchug:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^^ Winner pays


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I think I'll be out at this meet as well. It's not too far away from UCR where I used to go to school. It was nice hanging out with everyone the other week. =)


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> looking forward to seeing everyone again  especially you buzzman with your winning combo


Jim, I am looking forward to getting some time in Big Red's cabin too. Just don't let the line get too long, or people might start doing this to each other: :bash: :laugh:

And, to clarify, the winner, I was referring to in my earlier post was with respect to the competition between my JBL and Pioneer subs. I would never dare make as bold a statement as declaring my rig would be the winner at a competition, especially not after what I have witnessed myself at the previous one.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

eugene said:


> I vote some of us get together and grab drinks after the show. :beerchug:


Great suggestion Eugene. Nice way to build more camaredie. Unfortunately, I won't be able to join in since I have to attend an event in Newport Beach that night. But, a great suggestion.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

If i stabbed eng's tweeters with a screwdriver by mistake when listening to it before the next competition, would I still be able to demo others peoples cars? I mean mistakes do happen.... lol j/k


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

OMG!! The threats!!!   
Leave my nipples alone! they so purdy and perky!!   :laugh:
Don't forget ufc tonite, mr. Jim!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

dual700 said:


> James, me and Kevin K will be your corner man
> *We'll grease you up, buddy*


:gossip:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think Diego's gonna lose tonight guys  I know Kevin K is watching


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> If I stabbed Eng's tweeters with a screwdriver by mistake when listening to it at the next competition, would I still be able to demo others peoples cars? I mean mistakes do happen.... lol


We have to do something; I'll supply the screwdriver. 

Remind me to wipe off my fingerprints.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

BigRed said:


> If i stabbed eng's tweeters with a screwdriver by mistake when listening to it before the next competition, would I still be able to demo others peoples cars? I mean mistakes do happen.... lol j/k





michaelsil1 said:


> We have to do something; I'll supply the screwdriver.
> 
> Remind me to wipe off my fingerprints.


Bastards!


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

dual700 said:


> OMG!! The threats!!!
> Leave my nipples alone! they so purdy and perky!!   :laugh:
> Don't forget ufc tonite, mr. Jim!


Don't WORRY, Eng if Anything happens.........  People WILL Need to get a New Paint Job,:mean: Or Maybe more, I Got your back


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

You Seas guys are too short to damage my truck


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks David 

Where is my biggest member, the 6'3" 300 lbs technobug?  

Jim, I just realized it's ufc night again, isn't it? I think Todd doesn't like UFC  
I think I am gonna leave at 5 just like you... :laugh:

Is Mr. Kevin "Guida" K coming?????


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

if i go out to corona the night before, i will swing by, but i already have plans for the fight so like the rest of you i need to roll by 5 at the latest


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Boys, 
The Rookie place is up for grabs! 
My friend Ron got laid off this week. He has H1 visa and has to leave the country asap because of that (He's the one with grey G35 at the comps, winning 2x, if you recall)
The car will be taken apart this week :bigcry:

If you guys need/want any of his audio stuff, hit him up?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/55207-abyss-alpine-f1-scan-speak-lotus.html


Thanks!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^ Ron will me missed around here  Good guy. Ouch on that nice system that was build only a few months ago

I hope he'll stick around diyma


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

what if he can get another job quick?

what's his specialty? ...other thank having highend equip?  I can ask around.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^ I think he was planning on moving back in a few months regardless, just not so soon? 

Hey Michael and I are up for a new job


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

circa40 said:


> ^ I think he was planning on moving back in a few months regardless, just not so soon?
> 
> Hey Michael and I are up for a new job


Yeah 

Luckily I just got my unemployment insurance  I was really sweating it out. :sweatdrop:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I wish the best for Ron. At least now we have a chance to move up in the rookie class 

you guys better watch out, I've been doing some mods to improve the sounds!... the looks are still ugly though...


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

thx guys for the concern, decided its time go go back home, so all you lucky bastard arghhhhhh..... Luckily i already unloaded 9 amps last month, fiuhhh


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

whatzzap said:


> thx guys for the concern, decided its time go go back home, so all you lucky bastard arghhhhhh..... Luckily i already unloaded 9 amps last month, fiuhhh


I wish you all the best in life.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

We should do a farewell meet/luncheon for Ron?   
Gdamn socal peeps with their gdamned lunches/meets!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> We should do a farewell meet/luncheon for Ron?
> Gdamn socal peeps with their gdamned lunches/meets!


I like the idea.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> We should do a farewell meet/luncheon for Ron?
> Gdamn socal peeps with their gdamned lunches/meets!


My vote goes to Java Spice.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

whatzzap said:


> thx guys for the concern, decided its time go go back home, so all you lucky bastard arghhhhhh..... Luckily i already unloaded 9 amps last month, fiuhhh


Ron, it has been a pleasure to hang around with you at the meets, and also it's been fun to see you kicking some royal azz to all the whiners here. hahaha!

Wish you many success in your future endeavors, and when you decide to come back, we'll welcome you.



dual700 said:


> We should do a farewell meet/luncheon for Ron?
> Gdamn socal peeps with their gdamned lunches/meets!


Great idea!! as long as you footing the bill.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Corrected 



veloze said:


> *Ron*, it has been a pleasure to hang around with you at the meets, and also it's been fun to see you kicking some royal azz to all the whiners here. hahaha!
> 
> Wish you many success in your future endeavors, and when you decide to come back, we'll welcome you.
> 
> ...


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

^ Vin good catch! :blush:


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

James Bang said:


> My vote goes to Java Spice.


I'll second that!

Double order of nasi bunkus for me!!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

whatzzap said:


> thx guys for the concern, decided its time go go back home, so all you lucky bastard arghhhhhh..... Luckily i already unloaded 9 amps last month, fiuhhh


It was great meeting you at the last meet and thanks again for letting me take a listen to your car. I will be glad to take your place as the Rookie class champ


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

beerdrnkr said:


> It was great meeting you at the last meet and thanks again for letting me take a listen to your car. I will be glad to take your place as the Rookie class champ


You might get that spot one day if you ever decide on a setup and go through with it


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

James Bang said:


> You might get that spot one day if you ever decide on a setup and go through with it


Lol...I'm working on it. The Focals are sounding really good right now so I don't think I even need the Daytons that I picked up  I most likely won't be done by next week though :mean:


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

James, how are the changes working out for ya?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

beerdrnkr, are you going to be there next sat? I don't even know if there is going to be a meet. Todd has not called anybody back that has been trying to get a hold of him. We shall see.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> James, how are the changes working out for ya?


Everything is still the same other than tuning... I went with shallow slopes this time between the mids and tweets, it brought out some body to the tweets. 

I tried one of the new dx25 tweets and they're not bad for the money. I'll wait for the other to arrive to test some more. One thing for sure is that they sure are sensitive, I guess it's because they are 4 ohmers.


BigRed said:


> beerdrnkr, are you going to be there next sat? I don't even know if there is going to be a meet. Todd has not called anybody back that has been trying to get a hold of him. We shall see.


Maybe his phone flew out during a donut or a burnout...


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

BigRed said:


> beerdrnkr, are you going to be there next sat? I don't even know if there is going to be a meet. Todd has not called anybody back that has been trying to get a hold of him. We shall see.


I'll definately try to be there, we'll see how I'm feeling after this busy week. I'm flying to San Fran sunday morning and will be there til wednesday, thursday I'm going snowboarding, and friday I think I'm finally picking up my box and amp rack (might try to install it same day). Busy week but it's not like I have a job or anything anymore :blush: 

I still have to wait for my w200 before I install my H701 though unless I decide to run it with the 800prs and controller that I have.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I wish the best for Ron. At least now we have a chance to move up in the rookie class
> 
> you guys better watch out, I've been doing some mods to improve the sounds!... the looks are still ugly though...


Improved Sounds = :sunny:

Yesterday a guy didn't want to listen to my system because it was an ugly Avalon. :dunce:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm gonna buy you a years supply of christmas tree air fresheners!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'm gonna buy you a years supply of Christmas tree air fresheners!


He didn't even get close enough to smell it.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Improved Sounds = :sunny:
> 
> Yesterday a guy didn't want to listen to my system because it was an ugly Avalon. :dunce:


You should have played some Wooten, Clarke, and Miller and slapped some sense into that *****!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Improved Sounds = :sunny:
> 
> Yesterday a guy didn't want to listen to my system because it was an ugly Avalon. :dunce:


IMO, he saved your a few minutes of your time. He probably wouldn't have appreciated it or even knew what to listen for.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

James,

What are you dropping into the floor? Seems your always working on something! I need to stop being a lazy ass and rerun speaker wire in my car.


Need to listen to your nipples up top! 
Next meet por favor!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> You should have played some Wooten, Clarke, and Miller and slapped some sense into that *****!


I did with someone else, it made a sale until the customer found out that it would take longer than three hours for his car to sound like mine.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> James,
> 
> What are you dropping into the floor? Seems your always working on something! I need to stop being a lazy ass and rerun speaker wire in my car.
> 
> ...


The same o' speakers will be there. The exclusive 7"s. I was thinking about going with a smaller sized midrange so it can use the small space behind there...

Then I saw my lonely little grinder with it's diamond blade. So I made some more space for these 7"s. I might not need to change up mids anymore..


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I plan on attending, got ALOT of work to do between saturday and now though.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I plan on attending, got ALOT of work to do between saturday and now though.


Aubrey,

I thought you said you had it all dialed in.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Making some last minute changes and need to get my presentation in order.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

its easy aubrey.....something like this:

ummm...this is my deck, it works good
ummm...these are some horns....they sound good
ummm...yeah i got some midbass in the doors
ummm...this is my trunk with some bitchin amps and batteries and stuff

any questions??


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> its easy aubrey.....something like this:
> 
> ummm...this is my deck, it works good
> ummm...these are some horns....they sound good
> ...



I have a question, how do I get it to sound better than the guy with the same sh*t.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Anyone heard from Todd?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Anyone heard from Todd?


I'm sure it's still on since it's been planned out a while ago. I really want to see this fancy shop i've heard about.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

What do you want to know, Michael?
It is on.
Matt and Armando are the judges.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

ID Matt?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Who's Armando?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Who's Armando?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I believe Armando is THE DUKE.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think so. He drives a white 350Z with Ray's wheels 
War team Ray's!!! rofl


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I think so. He drives a white 350Z with Ray's wheels
> War team Ray's!!! rofl


Eng, 

Is he a seasoned judge?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

ummm, no 
First time judging, I think.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I guess I'll be there on Saturday, but I was wondering what time is the competition supposed to start since there wasn't a time listed on the first page.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

munkeeboi83 said:


> I guess I'll be there on Saturday, but I was wondering what time is the competition supposed to start since there wasn't a time listed on the first page.


For team DLS, it will be at 7 AM to 8 PM. You have to clean. 
Todd usually be there at 9:30 or so. Judging usually scheduled at 11.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

dual700 said:


> For team DLS, it will be at 7 AM to 8 PM. You have to clean.
> Todd usually be there at 9:30 or so. Judging usually scheduled at 11.


Thanks a lot. Hopefully the competition doesn't end too late like last time. Poor monkeyboy sure did have A LOT of cars to listen too. Are there going to be more judges to assist with judging this time? but then again, there are quite a few amount of people in the Rookie class now. I remember back in the days at the ID shows when I use to battle it out with the Team SEAS LOTUS guys with Albert and Lowell.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

maybe i'll try to win by default in a class that no one is competing in


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

James Bang said:


> maybe i'll try to win by default in a class that no one is competing in


KenK is competing in your class, don't you know the rules :laugh:


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

James is gonna Bang it!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> James is gonna Bang it!


Good idea Eng. I should try IdbL


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I will be there again for sure if i can get the day off work.. , (i was at the last show.. blue camry same as james bang, dark tint) I have been doing some more tuning with my RTA and trusty IASCA CD , so hopefully ill get a better score this time and take a shot at IdbL! Also would love to take a listen to all the cars!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Neel said:


> I will be there again for sure if i can get the day off work.. , (i was at the last show.. blue camry same as james bang, dark tint) I have been doing some more tuning with my RTA and trusty IASCA CD , so hopefully ill get a better score this time and take a shot at IdbL! Also would love to take a listen to all the cars!


I was jk w/ the idbl. I'm not sure if Todd sets up for that or not, since I did not see an spl mic at the last meet.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Actually, he is set up for it, but no one has signed up.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

actually, Todd was not set up for it, but there is the ability at Audio Shoppe to do Idbl because they have the hardware. Honestly, has anybody heard from Todd to give this show the green light? I'm not driving to riverside to find out that the show is not happening. To my knowledge, Todd has not called anybody back for weeks. If I don't hear from him on here or via phone, I'll save my gas.

Also, if there is idbl, I plan on winning that with my little 15's  Bring your "A' game.  lol


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Todd did post in Marv's thread yesterday I believe. So he's showing signs of breathing.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> actually, Todd was not set up for it, but there is the ability at Audio Shoppe to do Idbl because they have the hardware. Honestly, has anybody heard from Todd to give this show the green light? I'm not driving to riverside to find out that the show is not happening. To my knowledge, Todd has not called anybody back for weeks. If I don't hear from him on here or via phone, I'll save my gas.
> 
> Also, if there is idbl, I plan on winning that with my little 15's  Bring your "A' game.  lol


OMG Jim is going to unleash the beast! :earmuffs:


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I just spoke with Allan (Shoppe owner) on the phone, and he indicated that we have "green light" for the show on Sat. 

So, quit bitching about!! Hahaha


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Agreed, I called the shoppe as well and Matt at ID, its on!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

maybe i should come down and enter expert class and take home a trophy lol...

oh wait, now that i just said that, i am sure someone else will entire it too and then there goes my first place trophy 

James man, you should do it, expert class! lol


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Good idea Eng. I should try IdbL


Yo James, that's not some kind of steroid is it?  Never heard of Idbl before.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> maybe i should come down and enter expert class and take home a trophy lol...
> 
> oh wait, now that i just said that, i am sure someone else will entire it too and then there goes my first place trophy
> 
> James man, you should do it, expert class! lol


Heck yeah! Now that Eng & James have big azz nipples, they should play in the expert class. It's only fair. Hehehe. j/k


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Yo James, that's not some kind of steroid is it?  Never heard of Idbl before.


It's balls to the wall and watch **** blow up.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bing come on down, I would love to hang out with you!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> maybe i should come down and enter expert class and take home a trophy lol...
> 
> oh wait, now that i just said that, i am sure someone else will entire it too and then there goes my first place trophy
> 
> James man, you should do it, expert class! lol


I'm down. As long as there aren't more than 3 people total in that class 

I'll take first, second, OR third :laugh:


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

dual700 said:


> What do you want to know, Michael?
> It is on.
> Matt and Armando are the judges.


UMMMM???  
It's alright to be ignored, I guess?  
(Anyways, I've been talking to Todd to verify if it's on couple days back)
C U guys!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> UMMMM???
> It's alright to be ignored, I guess?
> (Anyways, I've been talking to Todd to verify if it's on couple days back)
> C U guys!


Eng,

I wasn't ignoring you, I just couldn't think of anything I could openly post.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Michael, sorry, it wasn't addressed to you. 
To all that wondered before, the show is ON with Matt and Mando as the judge. So, start your cars, gentlemen!!! 
I don't know about washing though, lol

I'll be there with my hot date and won't stay past 3 PM.. :laugh:
UFC is on too, so...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I'll be there with my hot date and won't stay past 3 PM.. :laugh:



I'll be there, but James with his enthusiasm and bad ass system is going to be hard to beat. :sweatdrop:


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'll be there, but James with his enthusiasm and bad ass system is going to be hard to beat. :sweatdrop:


Not to mention he fights REAL dirty!   
I hope Kevin K shows up, he's my savior!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Not to mention he fights REAL dirty!
> I hope Kevin K shows up, he's my savior!


I hope Kevin shows up as well!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I hope Kevin shows up as well!


Same here. I haven't seen that studmuffin in a while.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'm down. As long as there aren't more than 3 people total in that class
> 
> I'll take first, second, OR third :laugh:


ahh wheres the fun in that buying a $30 trophey


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> ahh wheres the fun in that buying a $30 trophey


You should know


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

got the day off, i will be there for sure. Cant wait!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

James Bang said:


> You should know


there is a difference from winning by the default and winning by pwning hardcore noobs


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> there is a difference from winning by the default and winning by pwning hardcore noobs


a year later, all it matters is that a trophy is sitting in your house, when you show it to noobs, they think you might as well be mark eldridge


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> a year later, all it matters is that a trophy is sitting in your house, when you show it to noobs, they think you might as well be mark eldridge


I gave mine away for some free labor. :blush:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

whats worse is getting a trophy and having the promoter take it home with him.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> whats worse is getting a trophy and having the promoter take it home with him.


Yeah, what's up with that?

It's not like I couldn't be trusted to give it to you. :laugh:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck today guys, and have fun. I can't make it. Too many things to do and I have to be in Newport Beach @ 6:00 tonight for an event. See you all at the next meet.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

So, how was the event today, guys?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Aubrey and he said it was pretty good....got a few placements, but phone got cut off, so will wait till someone posts official results


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

Here are couple pics that i snapped today..it was good turn out!!!


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

Last but not least...Jack the guardian dog ..(don't mess with him..)


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

oh man.. i'm beat..

food coma.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I had a great time. A good turnout. Nice sounding cars. cool people and one ******* sore loser (me ). Beautiful shop. 

I came thinking I had my setup where I wanted it.. but plenty of problems in my setup was pointed out to me.  back to tweaking.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> So, how was the event today, guys?


I enjoyed it and I got some good input. 

Sound Quality Challenge: 

Jim

Bing

Me


Sound Quality Install Pro:

Aubrey

Bing 

Eng


Sound Quality Install Rookie:

Jim

Dave

I forgot :blush:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

This is what car audio is all about. Great people, great systems, and just hanging out talking about what we love best.....car audio. Met a few new faces and alot of the "older crew" made the turn out. For me, the 3 hour drive was totally worth it to hang out with everyone. Gotta love the "and first place goes to...you" then 1/2 second later Matt says "because the Mercedes isn't here" Me and the wife laughed at least 10 times about those two statements on the way home. :laugh:


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I had a great time. A good turnout. Nice sounding cars. cool people and one ******* sore loser (me ). Beautiful shop.
> 
> I came thinking I had my setup where I wanted it.. but plenty of problems in my setup was pointed out to me.  back to tweaking.


what did they point out?


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I enjoyed it and I got some good input.
> 
> Sound Quality Challenge:
> 
> ...



Rookie:

Jim Big Red

David G35 coupe

Neel Camry


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think I am gonna retire competing.
I do better tuning other cars to beat me 
Aubrey, I gotta see your install man, I heard yours and Bing's beat my half assed install by 40+ alone  :laugh:
Please say thanks to your wife for "baby sitting" my date again.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> Rookie:
> 
> Jim Big Red
> 
> ...


I thought it was Neel, but I wasn't sure.

I thought that out of the three meets we've had this one had the best support from fellow members. Everyone just seemed to want the best from everyone else.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Had a great time yesterday, the shop was huge! The Hushmat sample was also very nice of the shop owner to hand out at the end of the night. Now i got to work on some imaging issues and stage height problems for the next show..


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I think I am gonna retire competing.
> I do better tuning other cars to beat me
> Aubrey, I gotta see your install man, I heard yours and Bing's beat my half assed install by 40+ alone  :laugh:
> Please say thanks to your wife for "baby sitting" my date again.


too much b*ASS*. robust. lay off the fly lice you plick.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

James Bang said:


> too much b*ASS*. robust. lay off the fly lice you plick.


Sunglasses in the chubby! Rattles! 
James, I was worried man that you showed up late, I thought you were getting bulldogged on the way to the restaurant!!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

This truly was a great show. Then there was great food to top it off. Too bad we missed some of the regulars. Buzz, Kevin k., Fred, ect.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

had a absolutely wonderful time.

decided to pay a little surprise visit to you socal guys  

its been almost a decade since i last competed in iasca, and i was overwhelmed with the results.

I knew my install portion ahered almost to the letter to the iasca rule book (consulted it again when i did my install), but i never expected to come close in terms of SQ to the likes of Eng and Aubrey.

much to shock, i somehow managed to come within 3 points of aubrey's SQC score and almost 20 over eng???!! 

IMO, Eng was shafted a little, beucaes he was the first car up and a veteran competitor, Matt (head judge) went through both the install and the SQ judging process with the normal judge. Matt is MUCH MUCH harsher than the normal ones, and as a result, docked eng for things that no one else got docked for. As no one else received the "head judge" treatment 

i think if all was equal, i would prolly be taking home two third place trophies with eng edging me out due to SQ score advantage hehe.

But i guess i can also attribute my placing to the 20 mins or so of total tuning time eng gave me right before i rolled into the lanes...helped greatly 

it was great hanging out with all of you, too bad we couldnt pull our thing Aubrey, i think everyone just got too involved with talking and chatting. 

saw some very neat installs and as mentioned, the shop was stunning and the onwer was very nice.

overall, a great experience and if it wasnt so far away, i would love to come to more of these socal ones hehe...

congrats to all those who won and placed!!

p.s. good to have dinner with the guys for Ron after the comp, Ron bro, best of luck on your future endeavours, sorry to see you go man


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I think I am gonna retire competing.
> I do better tuning other cars to beat me
> Aubrey, I gotta see your install man, I heard yours and Bing's beat my half assed install by 40+ alone  :laugh:
> Please say thanks to your wife for "baby sitting" my date again.


Tweeters in A-pilar= -20points
No Horns= -20points.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> Tweeters in A-pilar= -20points
> No Horns= -20points.


ouch


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

sounds like it was a great time, definitely sorry I missed it, but having a job, even part time, right now takes precenedence.

I hope to be at the next meet /meat


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> This truly was a great show. Then there was great food to top it off. Too bad we missed some of the regulars. Buzz, Kevin k., Fred, ect.


Hey James, thanks for thinking of me. I wanted to be there, but other obligations got in the way. I am glad there was a good turnout and everyone seemed to have fun. The next time we get together, I will have my repaired tweets and mids back in, and a few new goodies.  And, the first member of Team Phass will be introduced. :rimshot:


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Wish I could have gone but I spent the last 2 days installing my W200/H701 combo, PPI amps, amp rack, box, subs, and so on. Needless to say, it's been a long 2 days.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> had a absolutely wonderful time.
> 
> decided to pay a little surprise visit to you socal guys
> 
> its been almost a decade since i last competed in iasca, and i was overwhelmed with the results.


Bing,

It was really good to see you and I'm really happy you showed up. 

I learn from the Pros Aubrey, Todd, Bing and Eng have really helped me in my IASCA SQ endeavor.


----------



## Matt Borgardt (Mar 26, 2006)

dual700 said:


> I think I am gonna retire competing.
> I do better tuning other cars to beat me
> Aubrey, I gotta see your install man, I heard yours and Bing's beat my half assed install by 40+ alone  :laugh:
> Please say thanks to your wife for "baby sitting" my date again.



Do not know what you did to the car but it sounded better the last time I listen to it... so go back...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

iDtech said:


> Do not know what you did to the car but it sounded better the last time I listen to it... so go back...


i saw aubrey sneak into engs car minutes before judging and mess around with the settings! :surprised::thumbsup:



lol j/k


----------



## Matt Borgardt (Mar 26, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> had a absolutely wonderful time.
> 
> decided to pay a little surprise visit to you socal guys
> 
> ...




I will disagree about the install and after all I did not judge the car but looking at the install eng needs to work on the basic part of his install and clean it up...

it is a safety issue when placing your fuses on top of the car relay box then running screws through it... that is plain and simple. 

we are here to compete, this means that you guys need to know the rules!!!

I am here to help you guys... if you do have questions about a rule and maybe it has some grey area that you do not like, please feel free to ask.

Oh,
Eng I am not singling you out but I do hold you to a higher standard simply because you have been around for sometime and people do look up to you. I would hope you would agree with me on this.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Matt, thanks for the help!
I realize I can't complain about my install, it's never been my strong point 
I can get only so much with amps and processor mounted on sub box. 40 points, man! lol

But I think you should sit on driver side, it's completely different sounding when you sit on the passenger.

Til next time

Yes sir, thanks for the tip. Yeah, half assed install this time around.. No time nor money to make it 100% IASCA ready.
Besides, after no comps after 2005 world finals, I almost just do "whatever" install, ya know? hahaha


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

iDtech said:


> I will disagree about the install and after all I did not judge the car but looking at the install eng needs to work on the basic part of his install and clean it up...
> 
> it is a safety issue when placing your fuses on top of the car relay box then running screws through it... that is plain and simple.
> 
> ...



oh i am not disagreeing wtih things that was docked matt, what i am saying is, i do believe you are prolly more strict interms of judging than most of hte judges at the new cali nows. also, i am more referring to the sq portion, less so on the install portion

hell, i know judging at this one, was far more lax, than the judging i remember back east 8 or 9 years ago at carlisle or SVR.

my point was, Eng's car i think becuase you were more involved in the judging process as judge demo car (first one up), he got lower scores than some of us 

i am not saying his deductions were not fair if you go match it up with the rule book strictly, but what i am saying is, if the same degree of discipline got applied to all of us both sound and install wise, i think the rest of us would have all scored lower..perhaps espeically on SQ

my take anyway, btw, i am by no means mad or sad or whtever, just felt like i should point out that IMO, there shouldnt be nearly that much distance between me and him. waht you say about him being a veteran competitor and holding him to a higher standard does make sense, i guess i just want to make usre people here understand that before jumping to any conclusions based on the scoring alone. 

afterall, i think the 20 mins eng spent in my car at the comp helped tremendously.


----------



## Matt Borgardt (Mar 26, 2006)

dual700 said:


> Matt, thanks for the help!
> I realize I can't complain about my install, it's never been my strong point
> I can get only so much with amps and processor mounted on sub box.
> 
> ...



You are probably right that I could not hear all that is going on from the pass but there are somethings that I could not miss... but on the install things I am not asking you to build a insane install but with what you got just going in and cleaning all the wiring and setting up your log book ( say make a power point ) and working on your presentation you will see your install points go through the roof.
There is one car that I have seen twice and his install is so simple but yet so clean!!!! if he would compete in the install category he would pretty much kick everyones ass in install...

Just remember that the "KISS" principle is always the best way to go...


----------



## Matt Borgardt (Mar 26, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> oh i am not disagreeing wtih things that was docked matt, what i am saying is, i do believe you are prolly more strict interms of judging than most of hte judges at the new cali nows. also, i am more referring to the sq portion, less so on the install portion
> 
> hell, i know judging at this one, was far more lax, than the judging i remember back east 8 or 9 years ago at carlisle or SVR.
> 
> ...



I am working on it and to set the playing field level this is why I decided to be the head judge and not a judge, I going to help mold the new judges and this will take sometime but please remember that if you guys have problems come ask me... my door is always open.


----------



## Matt Borgardt (Mar 26, 2006)

would you guys like for me to make a video about install tricks and tips????


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

iDtech said:


> would you guys like for me to make a video about install tricks and tips????


Matt,

That would be nice. 

I also wanted to let you know that while I was sitting listening to you I picked up on a tuning point that I'm implementing right now.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

iDtech said:


> would you guys like for me to make a video about install tricks and tips????


That's awesome. But don't make a mistake with one of the videos you collect, ok? :laugh:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i saw aubrey sneak into engs car minutes before judging and mess around with the settings! :surprised::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> lol j/k


Last time I slip you a c-note to keep quiet.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

iDtech said:


> Oh,
> Eng I am not singling you out but I do hold you to a higher standard...


Holding anyone to a higher standard is to single them out...


----------



## Matt Borgardt (Mar 26, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> Holding anyone to a higher standard is to single them out...



oh, ya that is.... ok that is -12 points next time you compete...:laugh:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

iDtech said:


> oh, ya that is.... ok that is -12 points next time you compete...:laugh:


Matt, Thanks for all your help after the show. It is very appreciated. The staging is much better now with your quick tune. Also, thanks for the insight on why you love tweets on the a-pillars so much. 

I will try to work on the tips you gave and will keep in touch.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Also, thanks for the insight on why you love tweets on the a-pillars so much.



WHAT? Did I miss something here???


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

iDtech said:


> oh, ya that is.... ok that is -12 points next time you compete...:laugh:


That's ok... I'm a *lower* standard kind of guy... :laugh:

Btw, your video idea sounds great. Do it, please.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> WHAT? Did I miss something here???




Yes. Matt was very thrilled that I did not have horns anymore and now have huge nipples on my a-pillars. I had to restrain him from making sweet, violent love to them.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Yes. Matt was very thrilled that I did not have horns anymore and now have huge nipples on my a-pillars. I had to restrain him from making sweet, violent love to them.


Nice perky nipples.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Is Matt on a new drug or something? Things have changed I guess.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> Is Matt on a new drug or something? Things have changed I guess.


LOL Dan! You out of all people should know that Matt doesn't need drugs. and no, things have not changed...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I had a great time. A good turnout. Nice sounding cars. cool people and one ******* sore loser (me ). Beautiful shop.
> 
> I came thinking I had my setup where I wanted it.. but plenty of problems in my setup was pointed out to me.  back to tweaking.





Megalomaniac said:


> what did they point out?


ehm.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> ehm.


midrange too thin, too much underlap between midbass and midrange , too much upfront subbass, need to seal off under the dash, move tweeters away from a-pillars :laugh:

I might have a corner loading prob w/ my tweets.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

could go back to horns. doh!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

so was Eng judged by Matt or the regular sq judge that we all got judged by?

I don't see why Matt would judge Eng's car from the passenger seat when Eng signed up for one seat sq.

Maybe I'm missing something  It would'nt be the first time  lol

BTW Matt, I found liquid tape at home depot the other day. would that be acceptable for sealing the alternator tab?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BigRed said:


> so was Eng judged by Matt or the regular sq judge that we all got judged by?
> 
> I don't see why Matt would judge Eng's car from the passenger seat when Eng signed up for one seat sq.
> 
> ...


eng's car was the only car to be judged by matt and aaron(sp?) for install and matt plus winfred for SQ. rather, matt was advising aaron and winfred while eng's car was being judged for sq and install.

the rest of us got aaron and winfred by themselves.

b


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

got it


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

btw, good to see you again Jim, your bed's floor was so nice and soft i wnated to crawl in and take a nap 

congrats again on the wins!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

you too bing. thats quite a compliment coming from you  I don't really know how to wrap panels but I tried my best 

Yeah, I was pretty surprised at the wins, but I'll take-em anyway I can


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> you too bing. thats quite a compliment coming from you  I don't really know how to wrap panels but I tried my best
> 
> Yeah, I was pretty surprised at the wins, but I'll take-em anyway I can


Jim,

BigRed was definitely sounding smooth as silk; congratulations.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

James Bang said:


> This truly was a great show. Then there was great food to top it off. Too bad we missed some of the regulars. Buzz, Kevin k., Fred, ect.



Sorry guys..... work comes first... and Im getting ready to leave for Daytona on Wednesday so I had to have atleast one day to play daddy and one day to work... :mean:


----------



## Matt Borgardt (Mar 26, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> eng's car was the only car to be judged by matt and aaron(sp?) for install and matt plus winfred for SQ. rather, matt was advising aaron and winfred while eng's car was being judged for sq and install.
> 
> the rest of us got aaron and winfred by themselves.
> 
> b



You miss understand.... I did not judge anyone's car at all I was in there to help the new judges and answer questions... that is the job of the head judge!!!! you can not expect the new judges to know all the in's and out of rules. my main job right now is to help set all the standards the judges are going to use this when judging and if there is conflict i am there to deal with it...

I have been around this block allot longer than most when it comes to competition and the conflicts that come with it. I do not wish for you guys to feel that the deck is favored in one way or another... I do not play politics very good I see the rules as the rules!!!!! 

Lets have fun out there and learn the rules!!!!! again if you guys need question answered ask me...

I will be here or you can come over to our site...Image Dynamics Usa/ SQ comp forum
and also
WWW.CARAUDIOENTHUSIAST.COM/Iasca


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Matt, again, dude, i aint mad, my post was never meant to say, i felt the comp was jacked hehe i have enough experience in iasca to know this.

all i meant to say was, I think eng was judged a bit harsher than the rest of us, so please dont take the score difference point on point as in my opinion, the true difference between our cars  again, this is my opinion, based on what i saw, heard, and read from the scoresheet when compared to my own and a few others. and again, as i said, your point about judging him a bit harsher becuase of his experience in the circuit does make sense. 

IMO that a fair statement no? you know how it goes Matt, a lot of different things go on at a comp in terms of judging, but in the end, everyone just looks at points totals and assumes the gap is that huge and use it as a point of bragging  when the next comp, with a few minor changes, the gap could all of a sudden close up a lot. just making sure peeps understood it and not assume things.

okay okay, i will stop now, next thing i know, i will be ordering from ID and matt's gonna be like "who are you again?"  hehe


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Stop it guys..
I know Matt meant no harm. I've known him (and Eric) for almost 10 years. They were my mentors... Matt meant well. He just hate asian guys like me :laugh::laugh:
I'll just stop my "emails" to him


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Like Eng told me when I did'nt get first the last 2 events......."its just one judges opinions for that day" based on the rules. Lets move on


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Like Eng told me when I didn't get first the last 2 events......."its just one judges opinions for that day" based on the rules. Lets move on


Eng has been very supportive and such a gentleman.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Eng has been very supportive and such a gentleman.


You made me :blush:


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

James Bang said:


> midrange too thin, too much underlap between midbass and midrange , too much upfront subbass, need to seal off under the dash, move tweeters away from a-pillars :laugh:
> 
> I might have a corner loading prob w/ my tweets.


fix it


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Eng, I was sweating you showing up. I am not shy about stating that. I heard your car at the BBQ last year or the year before, not since but I can only imagine youv'e improved and will always be someone I need to stay on top of my game for. I'm sure some of your "issues" are some pretty easy fixes and my arse will be toast next go round.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

James Bang said:


> midrange too thin, too much underlap between midbass and midrange ,* too much upfront subbass*, need to seal off under the dash, move tweeters away from a-pillars :laugh:
> 
> I might have a corner loading prob w/ my tweets.


First time I've seen that come up.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

atsaubrey said:


> Eng, I was sweating you showing up. I am not shy about stating that. I heard your car at the BBQ last year or the year before, not since but I can only imagine youv'e improved and will always be someone I need to stay on top of my game for. I'm sure some of your "issues" are some pretty easy fixes and my arse will be toast next go round.


Thanks Aubrey, but no way.. I saw your trunk and went  
Then that big, big red colored truck.. 
Next time I will listen to yours, I am sure it's awesome, constantly winning!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I know no one wants to say it, but we all know Eng's problem was the weather...... I have heard his nipples are very sensitive


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> First time I've seen that come up.


LOL, it was true though. I noticed after everything was said and done.
Lots of work to do  

I think I might try to re-aim / reposition my speakers..


fredridge said:


> I know no one wants to say it, but we all know Eng's problem was the weather...... I have heard his nipples are very sensitive


too cold maybe? my nips hate cold weather.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I know no one wants to say it, but we all know Eng's problem was the weather...... I have heard his nipples are very sensitive


see Eng, i TOLD you taking off your shirt while doing the presentation was a bad idea!!

:surprised:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry guys for the delayed pics...been busy lately :blush:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Man, I feel so violated and nekkid. Everyone's staring at my perky nipples! :gorgeous:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Man, I feel so violated and nekkid. Everyone's staring at my perky nipples! :gorgeous:


That's okay nobody even wants to look at mine.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> That's okay nobody even wants to look at mine.


Yours are under a thick bra! :laugh:


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

whose accord was that?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Yours are under a thick bra! :laugh:


It keeps them from sagging when they get old.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> It keeps them from sagging when they get old.


There is this thing called boob job that keeps them perky. Ask James


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> whose accord was that?


I thought it was someone else's car then I saw the A Pillars.:blush:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i hitnk htats the pro class accord by one of the installers at audioshoppe?


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah it belonged to one of the guys at the shop, it was a gorgeous car , and the owner was a great guy . anyone get to listen to it?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Neel said:


> yeah it belonged to one of the guys at the shop, it was a gorgeous car , and the owner was a great guy . anyone get to listen to it?


I did it had a lot of processing and goodies, very dynamic.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Neel said:


> yeah it belonged to one of the guys at the shop, it was a gorgeous car , and the owner was a great guy . anyone get to listen to it?


Yea the paint looks great well detailed! Just needs a little scrubbing done under the hood.


----------

